# Old School Punch 45 Wiring Question..



## HOU1PTT (Feb 25, 2012)

What is the best way to wire a old Rockford Punch 45 (2 Channel) to ONE 8" Image Dynamics 4 Ohm DVC sub? Been a while since I wired a sub.. Thanks for any info. you can give me..

A picture link on how to do it, would also work..

Im thinking this may be the best & most stable method since its only a 8"...

http://crutchfield.custhelp.com/rnt/...Ch_1-4ODVC.jpg


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

It is not recommended by Rockford, but depending on which Punch 45 you are using, I would wire the sub down to 2 ohms (connect each +'s to each other and each -'s to each other, called parallel wiring). Then bridge your amp mono (if it's a Punch 45HD or similar, use the brown (-) and orange (+) wires). I always ran my Punch 45's this way, just make sure you give the amp plenty of room to breath or use fans. Do this at your own risk, though, I don't want to be responsible for you damaging your amp. Although again, I used my old Punch amps at 2 ohms mono all the time with no issues...

If the amp gets too hot or shuts down, you can also wire the sub in series for an 8 ohm load, then bridge the amp as mentioned above.


----------



## HOU1PTT (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help! It seems like I used to wire them in parallel back in the day & just replace the little glass fuses with higher amp ones..


----------

